# Downlighters



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to get the gold coloured downlighters as fitted to Rapido Motorhomes? 

Asked Wokingham but no reply to my email. No surprises there - why do companies ask you to email them any queries and then ignore you??


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

dont know exact type but try o'leary's

joe


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

joedenise said:


> dont know exact type but try o'leary's
> 
> joe[/quote
> 
> Thanks - very similar to what I want


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bazzer

They are standard LED on a small round disk, these can be purchased from most LED suppliers at shows or on ebay, the lighter ones are day light white and the yellow ones are warm white.
The glass cover over the LED is also tinted.

Hope this helps 

Regards Ray


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hellow,
You can order them in Belgium --> Decuyper Rapido at Poperinge see Google, near to the belgium Cost


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the gold coloured downlighters as fitted to Rapido Motorhomes?
> 
> Asked Wokingham but no reply to my email. No surprises there - why do companies ask you to email them any queries and then ignore you??


Try hear may help you. 
MikeT
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK - Download Catalogue.htm


----------

